# Use android tablet as touchscreen for windows 8 installed on pc



## hari1 (Mar 11, 2012)

I have a new idea.
Eveybody knows that we can setup a vnc software or use remote desktop in windows 8 to access it on any android tablet with a vnc software.
I have installed windows 8 on my pc and I do not have a touchscreen.
I have a 10.1 inch android tablet. I have setup remote desktop on windows 8 and can access my pc's display on my tablet. But it can be used only with the mouse pointer given on screen. When I try to slide my finger on the screen for example, to navigate in the new start screen, instead of scrolling, the display of the screen moves and the blank space appears. This is because the vnc app is designed to work with a pc os that requires mouse. But since this is windows 8, optimised for touchscreens, I want to use my tablet as the touchscreen for windows 8 to use it as a tablet. I will keep my pc on and use it on my tablet.
Is this possible?


----------



## Vyom (Mar 11, 2012)

You are too desperate to "touch" windows 8! 
I don't have a tablet so, can't replicate what you want to do.

But it would be nice if we can do so!


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 11, 2012)

the released consumer preview is only for X86 , not ARM. so you can't do it just yet. but i really doubt if M$ will release any preview for ARM as you can easily screw up your tablet trying to flash or install the new OS.


----------



## hari1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Sam said:


> the released consumer preview is only for X86 , not ARM. so you can't do it just yet. but i really doubt if M$ will release any preview for ARM as you can easily screw up your tablet trying to flash or install the new OS.



What do you want to say?
I have installed windows 8 pn my pc and I am trying to setup a remote desktop or a vnc server on my pc and access it on my android tablet using any vnc software. 
I am not installing windows 8 on my tablet


----------



## Vyom (Mar 12, 2012)

What he's trying to say is that for you to use the touchscreen as a UI for windows 8, you will need to have the windows installed on the tablet itself.
To do what you desire to do VNC has to support that. Please see the documentation of VNC.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 12, 2012)

Vyom said:


> To do what you desire to do VNC has to support that. Please see the documentation of VNC.



Exactly the same answer from my side..
u need a touchscreen features included in VNC


----------



## hari1 (Mar 13, 2012)

So does anyone know such a vnc software that supports touchscreens?


----------

